# Mon PM G5 et ses pieds tordus



## Xidi73 (25 Février 2014)

Bonjour la communauté !

J'avais avant un PowerMac G4 MDD, qui m'était très utile et qui ajoutait une petite touche sympatoche à mon bureau. Mais un sombre jour, il ne veut plus démarrer.

Pour le remplacer, j'ai acheté dernièrement un PowerMac G5. Un dual 1.8 GHz. Mais j'ai aujourd'hui remarqué, quand j'ai rajouté de la RAM, que les extrémités des pieds en aluminium se décrochaient de la tour, mais seulement du coté panneau. Comment puis-je réparer cet ordinateur qui me convient très bien ?

PS : Je vais mettre des photos du blessé, mais comme je n'ai pas d'appareil sous la main dans l'immédiat, je vous montre un petit schéma explicatif du problème. 
-> https://www.evernote.com/shard/s230/sh/ed5ef95f-37cf-46b1-aab1-5b9de7631e13/3a81bf3dce42b20c736ee3a0dfc5a81a

Merci pour vos réponses,

Xidi73


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Février 2014)

Pour autant que je puisse en juger, après m'être copieusement usé les yeux sur les "exploded vues" du take apart (doc SAV) de cette machine, le pied inférieur est soit soudé, soit collé sur le boîtier, je ne vois aucune trace de fixation "mécanique" (vis ou autre). Ce boîtier est en alu, donc, la colle cyano-acrylate devrait tenir dessus, mais le problème sera le moyen de serrage le temps de prise de la colle, faudrait pouvoir coincer le bas du boîtier dans un (très) gros étau.



Xidi73 a dit:


> J'avais avant un PowerMac G4 MDD, qui m'était très utile et qui ajoutait une petite touche sympatoche à mon bureau. Mais un sombre jour, il ne veut plus démarrer.



Si le symptôme est du genre "éclairage un court instant du bouton quand tu appuies dessus, puis plus rien, alors, c'est l'alim. Mon serveur (un PM G4 Fw800, très peu différent du MDD) a fait montre du même symptôme. Il y a deux ans, j'ai eu l'occasion de récupérer une alim "ATX" sur une épave de PC, que je lui ai greffé, et depuis, il re-fonctionne, à deux seules exceptions près, mais qui peuvent aisément être contournées : plus d'alimentation électrique sur les ports Firewire intégrés (mais j'ai une carte PCI qui me donne deux ports Fw400 et 3 USB2, où là, l'alimentation électrique fonctionne, je réserve donc les ports d'origine à des périphériques ayant leur propre alim), et plus d'alimentation électrique sur le port ADC (mais l'écran Formac que j'ai dessus dispose de sa propre alim et n'utilise donc pas celle du Mac). Ceci est du au fait que l'alim ATX ne dispose pas de la tension de 25 volts qui alimente ces ports sur celle d'origine du Mac.

Seule erreur à éviter : intégrer l'alim dans le Mac, ça provoque des surchauffes mortelles à terme pour le processeur, en ce qui me concerne, j'ai récupéré le faisceau de l'alim d'origine que j'ai raccordé  aux tensions correspondantes de l'alim ATX, sorti le tout par le trou laissé par la prise d'alimentation, et positionné l'alim derrière le Mac, à l'extérieur (au début, je l'avais posée dessus, mais ça faisait moche, tandis que là, on ne la voit pas quand le Mac est rangé dans son logement) :


----------



## Xidi73 (26 Février 2014)

Merci pour l'aide pour le MDD, mais je l'avais détaillé dans un autre post (http://forums.macg.co/mac-ppc-g3-g4-g5/mdd-sonnet-mdx-impressions-1229886.html), la lumière s'allume juste un instant et les ventilos se mettent à fond. Je crois avoir trouvé le coupable d'ailleurs : l'ancien proprio avait retiré l'ancienne pâte thermique... sans en mettre de la nouvelle  .
Mais sinon j'ai regardé aussi de mon coté, et l'intérieur semble être fixé avec des vis Torx.
Un de mes amis bricolo m'a dit qu'il faudrait peut-être retirer la boite et replier la partie qui se barre.

Cordialement, Xidi73


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Février 2014)

J'ai bien vu 4 vis torx sur le dessous, mais sur le schéma, elles donnent l'impression de fixer des choses à l'intérieur du boîtier. Cependant force est d'admettre que la vue éclatée du take apart n'est pas très détaillée :


----------



## Xidi73 (27 Février 2014)

Voilà, j'ai des photos des blessures et des "vis" à l'intérieur.
Mais sinon j'ai remarqué qu'un bout d'alu était plié sur le pied... :hein:

Ici tu peux me cliquer dessus car je suis en bleu, ca veut dire que je suis un lien vers des photos super cool mais sur un site un peu moins cool mais cool quand même. Bref tout ca pour dire que si tu veux voir des photos du pauvre PowerMac G5, clique moi dessus !


Cordialement,

Xidi73


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Février 2014)

Vi, j'ai vu les photos, eh ben si tu veux mon avis, pour remettre ça d'équerre, ça va pas être de la rigolade ! :mouais:

Cela dit, je vois régulièrement passer des PA de gens qui vendent des PM G5 H.S., peut-être le moyen de récupérer un fond de Mac en bon état ?


----------



## gmaa (27 Février 2014)

Une fois le pied démonté, ce n'est plus qu'une question d'étau et bouts de bois (durs) bien placés pour appliquer des déformations inverses.
Évidemment même bien redressé il en restera des traces!
Le but est qu'il ne boîte pas... non?


----------

